# Nativity Figures/Candles?



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Have any of you made candles or figures with the lovely Nativity molds available from Mann Lake? If so, what did you charge for them?

TIA,
Summer


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

i am and am trying to figure on a price. I am thinking $20.00 canadian funds...I have to go and weigh them out and see how it fairs and go from there.
I am also wrapping each piece in tissue and have bought kraft boxes for them. The kind of boxes you fold. 
The molds and boxes came with the candle stuff i purchased, but it is still a cost.
What is your thoughts on your price?


----------



## candlaman (Nov 17, 2007)

We charge $25.00 and pack the set in a 10 inch cube box filled with foam peanuts. They are really a nice gift and can be easilly shipped.

Candlaman


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I weighed it out and it is equivalent to a candle i charge $25.00 for.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Talked to my neighbor about the nativity set. He was the person we bought the stuff from
they sold it $35 with out a wood for a stable...the wood being old supers cut up and ready assemble, $10.00 for the wood...did not move that many scenes.
THe guy he bought this stuff from sold them for $45.00 + $10.00 for the wood...he sold a pile of them, but then the market was good


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

honeyshack said:


> What is your thoughts on your price?


Well, honestly, I think all y'all are high, (and I do NOT mean in price, I mean in the wax fumes you are inhaling) and shorting yourselves. :doh::scratch: I say that with mingled shock, horror, fear, love and respect.

I would not bother messing with them at that price.

DH was involved in manufacturing (residential roof trusses) for many years. He is a pro at figuring costs, labor, man hours, etc., down to the last nail and scrap of sawdust. Wholesale, retail, and so on.

Here is where we were going with it, figuring it out at 10 complete, 11 piece sets, no stable.

What Would It Cost Nick And Holly Chrismas To Make This For Themselves?

First, I was making these as ORNAMENTS, not CANDLES per se, figuring I'd get the "oh, but it's too pretty to burn!" therefore, it's more than one season's worth, vs. a set of Advent candles . . .

1.5 pounds wax @ $7.00/lb. (*Retail* price on bulk beeswax at Dadant.) = $10.50 worth wax. Per set.

Full set of molds currently $210 at Mann Lake, amoritized over 10 uses =
$21. Per set.

Can of Mold Release = $8
Can of Sealer = $8
Pack of Pearlizer powder = $5 (Takes one to fully "burnish" an 11 pc. set.) X 10 = $50
$8 + $8 + $50 = $66. / 10 = $ 6.60 per set.

Gift Box + krinkle shreds (much nicer than styrofoam peanuts, it's a chick thing) =
$1.50 per set.

NO Figure for labor, time, "burnishing" etc.
=$36 per set, COST, at a bare minimum.

Now figure tax, booth rental (for craft show, or so on), time, and cleaning wax drips, handling, and GP. Round up to $40. (VERY conservative. Tax runs 8.25% for me, and I think my time is valuable.)

Emphasizing marketing of NATURAL, HAND-CRAFTED, UNIQUE, ECO-FRIENDLY, HEIRLOOM, OLD-FASHIONED, KEEPSAKE ornaments. (Fontanini Style, Old World European, etc.)

Not worth my time to sell them for less than $80. (Double cost) Thinking $120. The thing I have found is, if I promote how wonderful they are, and price accordingly, some people walk away, and some will pay. In other words, it you think they are worth $120, someone else will too. Same goes if you think they are only worth $12.00. Do you think they are a boutique item, or a Wally World Special from China?

I have not worked out a price on a 3 piece set of the Holy Family, large and small. But I will, once the big set is worked out.

Maybe I'm the one with wax fumes clouding my brain?  Highly likely!

Summer


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I agree with summer that $25 seems like way on the low side. With the cost of the mold and the fact that there are so many pieces making handling costs rise I would charge way more. Maybe not $80-$120, I can't imagine anyone paying that unless they were hand carved , but in the neighborhood of $50-60. I would not make them as candles either but as molded figures. Most would not burn them, but if one were tempted to burn them, some of those shapes would be impossible to use as a decent candle so why risk an unhappy candle customer. Plus you save handling cost by not installing the wick.

Summer, it looks to me as if your estimates of material costs are on the high side. If you are paying $7 per pound, try Ebay. There are many reputable sellers there selling wax for less, even including shipping, if you purchase in more volume than a couple pounds at a time.
Additionally I would like to point out the molds will last more than 10 pours, so your amortization can probably safely be quartered. I have poured hundreds of candles from similar molds.
I have not had a need for candle release, try it without. If you are having trouble with sticking you may be pouring too hot.
Sheri


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

i don't know if i would get that price in Manitoba. People here are tight with their money at this time. My friend suggests $40.00 - $50.00 after she saw the candles.

I have never used sealer
As for the pearlizer, we put it on in ceramics, it is a paste, and it works well with candles too. I find that the powder or the paste goes on better with the index finger and a litle goes a long way
I now only use candle release with votives. I find if you pour the silicone molds just above 150 to 155, the candles do not stick. They will damage your molds if you get it too hot. We can not import the candle mold release from mann lake any more. It gets stopped at customs. Something about an aresol can and Canada post or trucks etc. Drove me to the edge more than once...

Wash your molds with dawn and a soft bristle brush...I make sure the warm water has softened the bristles before i use it on a mold. I had some older molds that were getting worn out due to pouring to hot. The next candle seemed to tear out. I put the kettle on, used the candy thermometer and got the water to 150-155. While this was happening, I use my hand to coat the inside of the mold with dawn, poured the hot water...mind the temp or you will do more harm than good...and let it soak for a bit. Then i used the soft brush to clean out the wax caught in the etching. The molds are as good as new.
Now i really watch my pour temp


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

You might consider putting a loop of wicking in for hanging, if you want to sell as tree ornaments.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

okay, made 7 sets, took three to this big sale, lots of looks and ohhs and ahhhs, no takers for $30.00

and to edit, alot of clucks (people) asking where the wicks were so they could burn them. My reply was, "somehow for me burning baby Jesus or an angel does not seem right" One lady even came up and said, lets get this and burn in the fire place when "So and so" comes over.
I do not think i will ever make these molds again. I am glad that i paid a used price on the whole lot of stuff, and not just the set. Now to find a buyer comfortable to handle the crazed masses of stupid comments...not my thing.

I am finding in my area, people ohh and ahh over the decorative candles "to pretty to burn", but prefer the standard geometric shapes since they are more burn friendly.
I have heard from other crafters that the big sales in my area have alot of window shoppers unwilling to part with their $. Unlike the other provinces big shows, where people come to buy.

re edit... the other beekeeper/candle maker at the same sale sold theirs for $25.00


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Incredible! People are always surprising me.

I did a search on Ebay and they show one set has sold for $35.00 shipping included. The cheapest I see from a quick search them offered is $36.+ shipping.
This is the type of item I would put on display in my store. Sooner or later someone will come in and want it and not care what the price is.
Sheri


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Honey:

I hear ya. I thought about making some molded candles (like ornaments and stuff) but to be honest, I do not think people will buy them in this area and the plain candles (shapes and pillars) do much better.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Honeyshack, I hope you did well at the craft fair otherwise


----------

